# 2011 Tarmac Expert SL3 v 2010 Tarmac SL pro



## ceteris paribus (Dec 8, 2010)

What is the difference in these two frames? They are both listed as using the 10r carbon. Did the frame from the Pro SL trickle down to the Expert? I know you can also get the expert in SL2, but that is the 8r carbon, correct?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

ceteris paribus said:


> What is the difference in these two frames? They are both listed as using the 10r carbon. Did the frame from the Pro SL trickle down to the Expert?


The 2009/2010 Pro SL frame trickled down to the Expert level in 2010. However, for 2011 both the Pro and the Expert get the SL3 10r frame which is new and different. Comparing Pro SL frame with the SL3 10r frame, they are both 10r carbon and construction is similar. However, I think the SL3 10r frame has more manufacturing refinement leading to lower weight, maybe as much as 100g. The differences in ride quality will be pretty subtle though. I'd rate the SL3 10r frame as higher spec than the Pro SL 10r frame for sure, but obviously lower than the SL3 11r frame. There's probably another ~100g weight difference. I'm not sure how to rate the SL3 10r frame versus the previous years' SL2 11r frame - based on what I've read here, it is a pretty close call, though I do feel that the SL2 11r still has the edge (it is SWorks which must mean something still right?).

[/QUOTE]I know you can also get the expert in SL2, but that is the 8r carbon, correct?[/QUOTE]

I don't think so, my (foggy) recollection is that the SL2 is 8r carbon but it is provided on all bikes below Expert in the range. The Specialized site would confirm either way.


----------

